# lets see everyones tat's



## lilbigtonka

heres mine long story hahaha but i love it need it redone though a bit darker


----------



## lilbigtonka

i love tiki dudes and tiki bars but then again i live in florida on beaches :rockn:


----------



## Yesterday

no tat's here!


----------



## phreebsd

yeah im inkless however my wife has 2 
She wont let me take pics of either due to their locations


----------



## sandman7655

phreebsd said:


> yeah im inkless however my wife has 2
> She wont let me take pics of either due to their locations


 :rockn:


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> yeah im inkless however my wife has 2
> She wont let me take pics of either due to their locations


huh... I'll have to remember to ask to see them next time I come to visit.


----------



## usmctadpole

I got 4, I will post tomorrow...


----------



## TEXAN AVIATOR

Only tats I've ever had came from cereal boxes.. The word permanent scares me.:bandit:


----------



## phreebsd

haha dont laugh but i had on a spongebob tattoo from some ceareal box. I put one on omelet too. She had patrick I had spongebob!


----------



## IBBruin

No tats here either. I've thought about it but the drunk enough/money timing thing just never happened at the same time.


----------



## phreebsd

haha ^ nice


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

i want a tat but jw wont let me get one.


----------



## Lulu500

I've got 2


----------



## Polaris425

all the time we've spent riding together @ TLanes and I didnt know you had that... Ha!


----------



## phreebsd

muddin_lil_sis said:


> i want a tat but jw wont let me get one.


Then do it! yer not OWNED!


----------



## Polaris425

phreebsd said:


> Then do it! yer not OWNED!


Do NOT encourage her......


----------



## Yesterday

man i thought that first pic was your *** when i first saw it =/


----------



## Yesterday

oh.. and tat's on females are almost as bad as females smokin. there's my number one and two turn offs about females!


----------



## AUbruterider

I've got 5 - 3 on my arms, 1 across the top of my back, and 1 on my calf... Something I got into at the time. Dont regret any of them and may get another one but right now I'm done... My wife has 2. Lower and upper back - looks sexy to me! When they're done right and clean/innocent lookings tats - no dragons/snake crap like that...


----------



## Kurly

I have TWO, ill try to figure the pics out and get em on here


----------



## muddin_lil_sis

BigP said:


> oh.. and tat's on females are almost as bad as females smokin. there's my number one and two turn offs about females!


 
its a good thing i aint tryin to impress you. lol i dont smoke, but id like a tat. oh well..dont guess ill ever get one. dont wanna **** off the hubby. he quit smokin and dippin for me, least i can do is keep my body clear of ink.


----------



## black_on_black650

i have two. i have my initials on the back of my right arm and a cross on the inside of my left arm. i want to get another one but ill wait until im 18 to get it. lol


----------



## beavel

I have 2. One small one on my back of a Beaver and Canadian Flag, and a Memorial tat for one of my best friends who was killed in a car crash.


----------



## Polaris425

muddin_lil_sis said:


> its a good thing i aint tryin to impress you. lol i dont smoke, but id like a tat. oh well..dont guess ill ever get one. dont wanna **** off the hubby. he quit smokin and dippin for me, least i can do is keep my body clear of ink.


Next time you come up here I'll break out the sharpie & color markers & make you something pretty...   HA!


----------



## Kurly

TWO BIG ONES THAT IS.........


----------



## byrd

*show ur tats*

im looking into getting a new tat but i havent made my mind up. give me some ideas guys. this is my only one so far


----------



## filthyredneck

This is my second one....drew it up at work one night. The other is just barbed wire around my arm. Pic isnt that good...sry hard to take by yourself lol


----------



## byrd

not bad. sounds like u get bored at work like me cuz i drew mine up during work to lol


----------



## GODSMACK

Here's one side of mine, only pic i have


----------



## jbadon

my last name BADON i need to touch up a couple of places


----------



## Roboquad

well that explains the name Byrd....


----------



## filthyredneck

Roboquad said:


> well that explains the name Byrd....


HA! I didnt even think about that....good point


----------



## byrd

lmao! the last name is byrd but it fits well :rockn:


----------



## throttlejock27

just got this one a couple weeks ago. the picture kind of sucks. i got other tats also


----------



## 08beast

I'm going to bring this thread back alive lol..
Lookin at getting a tat of an say a bike doing a water wheelie or coming out of mud hole, similar to the MIMB t-shirts just ripping out of my ribs tho, 
so i was wondering if anyone has seen a good or have any of the nature?

and feel free to though out some ideas to piece one together.


----------



## byrd

Lol thats gives a whole new meaning to mud in my blood


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

some of my sleeve, i pretty much have a sock also and a some on my back


----------



## walker

08beast said:


> I'm going to bring this thread back alive lol..
> Lookin at getting a tat of an say a bike doing a water wheelie or coming out of mud hole, similar to the MIMB t-shirts just ripping out of my ribs tho,
> so i was wondering if anyone has seen a good or have any of the nature?
> 
> and feel free to though out some ideas to piece one together.


few weeks ago i got my son's name on my right rib cage and my little girls on my left rib cage it was pretty intense i will post pic's when i get home .. i have a high pain tolerance and i give the rib cage tatoo a 9.5 on pain


----------



## crom a zone

ribs are nothing compared to the chest esp right down the center and the middle right above the belly ask me how i no lol


----------



## walker

i was going to get the tatoo on my collar bone but it was to bulky and couldn't really see there names very good.. i guess i kinda like pain though


----------



## 08beast

man some of ya got some pretty extensive art. but like i said ya'll bound to have some creative thoughts on it.

heres the one i got this past sat










and my wifes


----------



## Polaris425

Can we see more of the second one? :bigok: lol


----------



## 08beast

think theres another one on facebook bud. you'll have to work on it to see it lol


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

Armpit,ribs,and around the nipple i think are the most painful. Not going to lie my armpit brought tears


----------



## brutus750i

hey ladies lets see them stamps!


----------



## brute21

You think there are any ladies on this site? be nice to see some of them faces. Mabe somebody should start a thread with ladies pics


----------



## Polaris425

brute21 said:


> You think there are any ladies on this site? be nice to see some of them faces. Mabe somebody should start a thread with ladies pics


10 pages 

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=5192&highlight=loves+ladies


----------



## hooliganhodgie

My boys Logan and Ryan


----------



## monsterbrute750

That is some awesome color..nice !!


----------



## LM83

Only place that really hurt me on my sleeve was my elbow. WOWWWWWW


----------



## walker

i figured you would chim in sooner or later


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper

Been thinking of commemorating both my deployments with something one day...

And want the kids names also...

I already have 2 tats, but no pics..


----------



## LM83

walker said:


> i figured you would chim in sooner or later


 Awwww you couldnt wait either could you. Hahaha I'm not posting any pics tho.


----------



## ARMSTRONGARMS

LM83 said:


> Only place that really hurt me on my sleeve was my elbow. WOWWWWWW


 Really? my inner bicep and armpit was the suck, elbow didnt bother me. Huh they all hurt to a point. some places just make you ask yourself wtf was i thinking


----------



## LM83

ARMSTRONGARMS said:


> Really? my inner bicep and armpit was the suck, elbow didnt bother me. Huh they all hurt to a point. some places just make you ask yourself wtf was i thinking


 Inner bicep was a cakewalk to me. I almost went to sleep. None of em feel good. Elbow made me cringe a lil. Wait, inside lip was badddddd! Didn't hurt long though but holy crap it was horrible while it was being done.


----------



## Polaris425

found this

http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showthread.php?t=454

Im going to merge the 2


----------



## Dirty Dye

This is my first one i had done a few months ago. The picture was taken as soon as it was finished.


----------



## Big D

LM83 said:


> Inner bicep was a cakewalk to me. I almost went to sleep. None of em feel good. Elbow made me cringe a lil. Wait, inside lip was badddddd! Didn't hurt long though but holy crap it was horrible while it was being done.


Inside lip


----------



## walker

Big D said:


> Inside lip


 
D you have to know this individual known as lm83 .. if you knew him a inside lip tatoo fits him perfectly


----------



## Big D

walker said:


> D you have to know this individual known as lm83 .. if you knew him a inside lip tatoo fits him perfectly


ooooookayyyyy then :33:


----------



## Big D

You may not like me posting a link to another site, but if you want to see some more tatoos, check this out. You'll have to scroll through pages of words, but, some of them are nice. I still haven't looked at them all.

http://www.snowandmud.com/forum/f391/tattoos-26020.html


BTW - if you're looking for a reason to not show # posts, this site is one of them. haha


----------



## flowbackman

here are 2 of mine I cant get one on my back but it is a old school Ford V8 emblim


----------



## LM83

walker said:


> D you have to know this individual known as lm83 .. if you knew him a inside lip tatoo fits him perfectly


 I'm gonna take that as a compliment :33:.


----------



## BleednGreen68

My newest tat I got about a yr ago and still not done. Over 3 hrs of non stop work. It will be more detailed and stuff. You can see the artist drew in my ribs and stuff. The kawasaki thing isnt all the way done either. Its the flying K and the word kawasaki below it. I bleed blue and green hehe









This was my first tat. Thats my racing number on a metal plate ripping through with some muscle strands. More to come once I get the other tat done. All my tats have been designed by me. I dont want to pick somethin from a book. The artist added stuff from my original plans which help the tats.


----------



## BernardB

a Kiwi fella living in thailand did mine


----------



## Polaris425

^ Thats pretty extensive work there!


----------



## cattracks87

its not finished yet needs alot of work on my chest i didnt get it just to get one it is from being a hunter any way long story but here it is try to get a pic of the others some time


----------



## BernardB

Polaris425 said:


> ^ Thats pretty extensive work there!


8.5 hours straight. And they dont use Grease on the paper towel to wipe the blood off.. It got to feel like sandpaper taking my skin off after 4 hours


----------



## byrd

Popo know what u mean. My first session was 7hrs then a 5hr finish and a 3hr touch up

Your not riding unless you break it!


----------



## LM83

Started this last night.




























far from finished. This was the first session. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## killer666

been awhile since ive been under the needle but heres what i got so far. as for my girl, well some like it some dont. if it needs to be removed i will understand.


----------



## LM83

Here's some old stuff































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Roboquad

Mis red it...talk about tats,, got it now. Least there are no moobs on here. Nothing worse than seeing a fat guy riding shirtless. And the technical term for the lower back tat on a lady here in Florida would be " tramp stamp"...


----------



## LM83

Roboquad said:


> Mis red it...talk about tats,, got it now. Least there are no moobs on here. Nothing worse than seeing a fat guy riding shirtless. And the technical term for the lower back tat on a lady here in Florida would be " tramp stamp"...


Tramp stamp is pretty universal. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southernbrute750

Kindda a bad picture but you get the jist.
This is for you gear heads out there lol. 
One of my three still not quite done yet.


----------



## LM83

I have more lol. Just can't post those here. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

LM83 said:


> I have more lol. Just can't post those here.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



You mean they're worse than killer's 2nd picture? :bigeyes:


----------



## LM83

It's not what they are, it's where they are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Big D

^^ hahahaha ^^


----------



## speedman

Here is my sleeve


----------



## drtj

Hope none of yall are in this video. lol I got one, wanting my little boys name on me. Dont know where though. If i had 2 kids I'd do one down each side on the ribs, but only have one & having anymore. Wanna keep them to where i can cover them with a short sleeve shirt but also wanna be able to see it too, so that takes away anywhere on the back.


----------



## greenkitty7

speedman said:


> Here is my sleeve


looks like some Guy Harvey artwork... I dig it.


----------



## Polaris425

wow.......... that video was horrible. There are some ignorant folks in this world!


----------



## speedman

Thanks greenkitty, that's my favorite thing is to go fishing next to riding lol


----------



## LM83

Slowly getting there.

















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

:rockn: Thats gotta be some Joey Bagwell 









LM83 said:


> Slowly getting there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71

View attachment 8767



I rather be riding rack deep then using TAPATALK on my iPhone 4


----------



## LM83

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> :rockn: Thats gotta be some Joey Bagwell


Yes sir. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LM83

Left arm freehand sleeve. Done by Joey Bagwell at University Ink.













































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LiftedNlawedBrute

Nice! i dont have much ink, but what i do have is done by joey. Best in north east la


----------



## LM83

LiftedNlawedBrute said:


> Nice! i dont have much ink, but what i do have is done by joey. Best in north east la


That's no joke. I've known that cracker since we were 5 years old. Great guy to deal with. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2010Bruterider

Nothing too fancy, but I like them. I like tattoo sleeves, but I haven't been able to commit to one yet.

I'm going in.


----------



## jsmith

i have 7 do any of you louisiana guys know banjo johnson he done the joker n poker stuff on my arm in ruston,la


----------



## speedman

I have 8 here's the most recent

















On the forum instead of working 
Tapatalk for iPhone


----------



## KidRock

I want this. But I just turned 18 and I hate needles


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sloboy

some of my sleeve


----------



## LM83

jsmith said:


> i have 7 do any of you louisiana guys know banjo johnson he done the joker n poker stuff on my arm in ruston,la


Yeah I know banjo. Cool cat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JLOWERY

Got this last night









Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## mossyoak54

I'm gonna open this thread back up.









Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## jprzr

Rather be MUDDIN then using Tapatalk


----------



## battledonkey

A couple I did on myself, lol. 








And I had to try some shading.


----------



## lsu_mike

I have 5. Since they are "politically incorrect", I will not post any of them on here. I was in my early 20's when I got them. Got to hanging around some guys with a different ideology and belief and i plastered those symbols of that on my upper body. So now, 20 years later, I'm reminded of this every time I take my shirt off and see those tats.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Were you hanging out with hippies and got a bunch of peace signs and weed leafs tatted all over you? 

---------- Post added at 09:13 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:09 PM ----------


Mine








Some others:
inside of left leg








shin on right leg








inside of right leg








right foot








right side ribs








inside of left arm








outside of left arm








back of right arm









These all look better in real life. I gotta ****** camera and I'm an aweful self photographer.


----------



## lsu_mike

Ole Nasty said:


> Were you hanging out with hippies and got a bunch of peace signs and weed leafs tatted all over you?


Just the opposite. I had no hair and no, they are not peace signs.


----------



## Ole Nasty

I figured, I was just ribbin' you.


----------



## lsu_mike

I know.


----------



## Big D

lsu_mike said:


> I have 5. Since they are "politically incorrect", I will not post any of them on here. I was in my early 20's when I got them. Got to hanging around some guys with a different ideology and belief and i plastered those symbols of that on my upper body. So now, 20 years later, I'm reminded of this every time I take my shirt off and see those tats.


Time to visit the folks from Tattoo Nightmares. 
It's amazing how they can fix unwanted images.


----------



## Polaris425

Ole Nasty That's a lot of Ink!


----------



## sloboy




----------



## Ole Nasty

Polaris425 said:


> Ole Nasty That's a lot of Ink!


Thanks, I think, lol. I'm Active Duty Navy, it comes with the territory. Its what I used to spend my money on before I got into 4x4s/ATVs, lol.


----------



## brute69

I have four but this one l like the most and the only one I have a pic of


----------



## mossyoak54

brute69 said:


> I have four but this one l like the most and the only one I have a pic of



Bad***



Sent from the mans IPhone.


----------



## brute69

Thanks mossyoak54 this my other favoret not a good pic


----------



## brutepower95

Y'all got some bad arse tats I can't wait to get my first I just turned 18 for my first on my left arm high enough where I can cover with a t shirt I'm going to get a rebel flag with maybe some writing but don't know yet and if I like that one on the other side in the same spot I want a reaper


----------



## sloboy

brutepower95 said:


> Y'all got some bad arse tats I can't wait to get my first I just turned 18 for my first on my left arm high enough where I can cover with a t shirt I'm going to get a rebel flag with maybe some writing but don't know yet and if I like that one on the other side in the same spot I want a reaper


Buddy of mine got a reaper with his drap as a rebel flag, pretty killer looking tat.


----------



## 2010Bruterider

My octopus on inner right arm. 

----that is all---


----------



## brutepower95

sloboy said:


> Buddy of mine got a reaper with his drap as a rebel flag, pretty killer looking tat.


 if your bud would let you put up a pic I cant draw and am having a hard time finding a design that I like you know cause theyre so permanent


----------



## Cal3bCart3r

i want this tat on my left forearm!


----------



## brutepower95

THAT'S AWESOME!!!!


----------



## Wfolsom




----------



## lsu_mike

Big D said:


> Time to visit the folks from Tattoo Nightmares.
> It's amazing how they can fix unwanted images.


I've checked into removal. Well into the thousands to have them removed. Been to a few different tattoo shops to get them covered, but the color and design is making that near impossible also.


----------



## brutepower95

Can you post them the more you talk about them the more I wana see non of us are politically correct cause we ride lout 4x4s and destroy the earth lol


----------



## lsu_mike

brutepower95 said:


> Can you post them the more you talk about them the more I wana see non of us are politically correct cause we ride lout 4x4s and destroy the earth lol


Here's part of probably the most "tame" one I have. It's an iron cross with the numbe "88" below it. 

Rt upper arm


----------



## brutepower95

The cross looks cool doesn't bother me I know how some people feel though I got a buddy that's got some very bad hates on his body not really a buddy guy a know lol


----------



## lsu_mike

brutepower95 said:


> The cross looks cool doesn't bother me I know how some people feel though I got a buddy that's got some very bad hates on his body not really a buddy guy a know lol


What was cool at 23 isn't so cool when you hit 40. It's one of those what the he'll was I thinking back then.??


----------



## brutepower95

Lol I'm only 18 but I understand


----------



## rlfoulch

left forarm






left calf






rt calf






back of the neck on spine
Got a light house on rt sholder blade but can't get pic right now

2003 Rincon 650- 3" lift, 27" skinny swamp witches on 12" maxxis maxlite wheels, 2" snorkel, home made radiator relocater

2000 Suzuki quadrunner 500 2" lift, warn 2500# winch, 26-10-12 dirt devils on front 26-11-12 itp 589 on back. 

99 big bear 350 with 400 lower end, 450 bbk, gr, 6" swing arm, 3" lift, k+n and hmf 

gone but never forgotten 1990 trx300fw (et) 

donated to the family ranch. 2005 trx350fm (Smokey) 

2013 recon (wife's bike) 23' gators on front 22" swamp witches on rear


----------



## CumminsPower24

here is a little one I've been working on. I think I have about 17hrs of sit time so far.


----------



## Ole Nasty

Thats badass!


----------



## CumminsPower24

Thanks Ole Nasty, I going in a couple of weeks to do more coloring on my chest.


----------



## speedman

Got my joker touched up this past weekend









On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------

